# Trek 5.9 Madone or 5.9SL?



## IMF (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi,
Your feedback & advice would be appreciated.
Im looking at upgrading to a Madone. I have found the following bikes & need help deciding between them.
2004 5.9 Madone
2005 5.9 Madone
2005 5.9 Madone SL

The 2004 model is slightly cheaper so I'm tempted for that one. But are there any differences between the 04 & 05 models, my LBS says no. Would I be better getting the 05 model is it just a difference in colours?
Also does the SL ride much different to the 5.9? I have heard the 5.9 is stiffer.
Any other feedback and comparisons on these would be great.

Thanks


----------



## trojanlete (Sep 2, 2005)

*Response from Trek*

I received a response from Trek stating that the Madone SL is about 3-4 ounces lighter than the Madone, however the Madone is "slightly" stiffer than the SL.

I think the only way to answer the question is to take both of the bikes out on a long test ride. I believe Trek also offers a 30-Day satisfactory guarantee, so you might want to check with you LBS.


QUOTE=IMF]Hi,
Your feedback & advice would be appreciated.
Im looking at upgrading to a Madone. I have found the following bikes & need help deciding between them.
2004 5.9 Madone
2005 5.9 Madone
2005 5.9 Madone SL

The 2004 model is slightly cheaper so I'm tempted for that one. But are there any differences between the 04 & 05 models, my LBS says no. Would I be better getting the 05 model is it just a difference in colours?
Also does the SL ride much different to the 5.9? I have heard the 5.9 is stiffer.
Any other feedback and comparisons on these would be great.

Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------

